# In dash dvd player



## Borgeklungerbo (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey

I am thinking about buying a 2-dim in dash dvd player for my Mustang 2005.
I do find a lot of dvd players that i like, but it seems like none of them have a listing function.
So you can browse the tracks on your cd's and music kegs without actually playing them.

I hate when i have to change tracks in order to see what the next song is going to be. I want a listing function so you can scroll through the tracks, while you are still listening to the previous song.

Please help me, i am looking around $500-$800. Hopefully with a GPS.

Thanks


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_130AVHP500/Pioneer-AVH-P5000DVD.html?tp=5684


----------



## Borgeklungerbo (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, but its not quite what i am looking for.
I want a 2 dim, more like Kenwood DNX7100 or something like that, but that one does not have the listing function


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...1&ie=UTF-8&cid=3112424565917709242#ps-sellers


----------



## Borgeklungerbo (Feb 25, 2009)

lcurle said:


> http://www.google.com/products/cata...1&ie=UTF-8&cid=3112424565917709242#ps-sellers


That is a good one, exactly what i am looking for.. but it is out of my price range.. surely you can find something similar, but not so "fancy" for less money?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it is inyour price range:

http://www.etronics.com/p-38158-pio...212425252E6321253D38363E3A3571373637313130313


----------



## Borgeklungerbo (Feb 25, 2009)

That is definitely in my price range.
Correct me if i am wrong, cause i read that this device does not have any storage, so you would have to change cd's all the time?

To be honest with you i did find the Pioneer AVIC-Z2 for about $800 and that is definitely within my price range. But i read that the only way of saving music to the hard drive was to rip each cd individually. That seems like a lot of work to me, and you could only play movies from cd's/dvd's.. It is not possible to copy the videos onto the hard drive.

Like i said correct me if i am wrong.

Just to put a little list up here that shows kind of what i am looking for. I appreciate any suggestions to other DVD navigation as well.

2-din, touch, aprox 7", play divX & mp3, playlist (able to search in songs without changing track), custom background picture, dont have to change between audio and navigation cd, storage (hard drive), able to use navigation and listen to music at same time, and like i mentioned earlier i would really like to be able to hook the storage up to my computer and just copy it that way, and able to play movies from the hard drive not only from the cd/dvd.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

you cant copy movies to the hard drive that is copyright infringment hence the FBI warning


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

http://www.techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=9230


----------



## Borgeklungerbo (Feb 25, 2009)

lcurle said:


> you cant copy movies to the hard drive that is copyright infringment hence the FBI warning


This is basically the same as saying copying mp3 files over to your hard drive is illegal as well. Of course you could have purchased the mp3 files online, but most people download them illegally.

I know if you have a kenwood dvd player, and you install it with a music keg it is possible to connect that music keg up to your computer and you can easily copy movies and songs.

But dont misunderstand me. The feature i would really like is to be able to take the hard drive out of the navigation system, and connect it to my computer. So that i could easlier and faster copy songs over to my hard drive.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I guess you could have like a DVD changer and load up alot of dvd's, wonder if they make one of those yet.


----------



## Borgeklungerbo (Feb 25, 2009)

Well the AVIC-Z2/3 seems like a really sweet navigation system, but what gets me is how you have to rip all your songs onto the hard drive..
They should have developed a way so you could connect the hard drive to your computer, and that way do it a lot faster


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah but then every TD&H would be copying music to each other.


----------



## Blksciontc (Sep 1, 2009)

http://www.autotube.net/indashdvdplayers.html has some good ones


----------

